# leaving Eircom..Will I lose my email account??



## paddyjnr (17 May 2010)

I am just wondering if anyone can give me any information on above??? 
I plan to cancel phone line as well and move to wireless..

Will this affect my Eircom email account???


----------



## SparkRite (17 May 2010)

paddyjnr said:


> I am just wondering if anyone can give me any information on above???
> I plan to cancel phone line as well and move to wireless..
> 
> Will this affect my Eircom email account???



Will not affect a ".net" account.

May affect a ".ie" one though


----------



## paddyjnr (17 May 2010)

SparkRite said:


> Will not affect a ".net" account.
> 
> May affect a ".ie" one though


 Thanks Sparkrite... I have .net account.. I will be ok so...


----------



## Seesee (17 May 2010)

yep moved to vodafone still have .net address


----------



## Papercut (17 May 2010)

deleted.....


----------

